# Proud of my 3 stars



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Could you work on getting another 2 so I can buy it off you to complete my set?

@Pax Collector was gonna sell me one on Ebay but he's being lazy and hasn't gotten a spare yet.

I'll also take a 3. What's the going rate for those nowadays?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

MHR said:


> Could you work on getting another 2 so I can buy it off you to complete my set?
> 
> @Pax Collector was gonna sell me one on Ebay but he's being lazy and hasn't gotten a spare yet.
> 
> I'll also take a 3. What's the going rate for those nowadays?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

How long have you been driving and how many trips have you done, only asking because I see you are not up to 500 rated trips yet.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

only 443...


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

hrswartz said:


> only 443...


I took me around 840 rides before I got 500 rated rides in Uber.


----------



## MusicMan03 (Jan 30, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I took me around 840 rides before I got 500 rated rides in Uber.


750 here. Just got there this month. Been driving since July.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

hrswartz said:


> only 443...


A very magical number to the geek!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

It seems a bit of a slap in the face that drivers only get rated about half the time.

When Uber shows the pax that the driver has 2000 rides but only 1000 5 star rides, the pax must think "Wow, what a loser. If I give them 5 stars it will mean so much!"


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Mista T said:


> It seems a bit of a slap in the face that drivers only get rated about half the time.
> 
> When Uber shows the pax that the driver has 2000 rides but only 1000 5 star rides, the pax must think "Wow, what a loser".


Those stars mean more to me than words can express....I mourned for three days when I earned my first one star


----------

